# Waters Untouched



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

Last night I unwound from the day by sitting in my recliner reading my copy of Flyfisher’s Guide to Utah by lamplight while my wife rocked our baby boy to sleep (a perfect ending to a day). While reading about the new body of water I am going to fish this weekend, I started thinking about how this past year the number of bodies of water I have fished has grown. I think it has to do with my evolution as a fisherman. I could hit up the usual waters and catch fish no problem if I wanted, but the thrill of the challenge seems diminished at known waters these days. This past year I have fished the following waters for the first time; Hyrum, Porcupine, Lost Creek, Echo, Rockport, Matt Warner, Starvation, Lake Powell, and a few more to come this weekend. What a great hobby. Last weekend I was fishing Smith and Morehouse when a sportsman in his 80’s approached me and asked me about fishing tactics in a tube on the lake as this was his first time to Smith and Morehouse. I shared the things that I had learned and watched him carefully make his way back to his truck to get his equipment ready. He left me smiling and grateful to know that fishing will still hold secrets for me to discover for the rest of my life. What new bodies of water do you hope to challenge yourself with this year?


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

I have made it a goal of mine to learn how to fish Willard Bay, its very close to my house but I always drive past it to other waters.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Going to Alaska for the first time ever next month with my son, my brother and my niece. 10 days. 2 Days on halibut, 5 days on the river fly fishing and 1 day fishing for Northern Pike on a Lake. Just got done booking the flights.

In my mind...........I'm already gone.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

The golden trout in the Uintas. There are a few more lakes I know of to try this summer!


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Explore the many opportunities on Boulder Mountain. I fish a few places when I am down there for the hunts, but there are a lot more I want to see.


----------



## hedged (May 20, 2012)

I added Vernon Res. during the work week. It's not a great place but it's a new lake to the list.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Though I've spent a lot of my fishing time on both the Wasatch and Fish Lake Plateau, there are still so many places on my "what if" list that I'm not sure I'll ever have the time, let alone the rest of the state. There are still large holes in my personal Utah fishing map.

Record fish are a reality on both mountains and I intend to find some impressive specimen from them this year and all to come.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I have been a trout fisher forever, I would like to try getting into some other species of fish.Recently retired and now have the time to do so.I think bass and muskys sound like a great place to start. No boat,but there are plenty of waters close to me, Any suggestions?I am familiar with all of Utah.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Get a float tube and go for it.
Soft plastics are a great way to start.
Fish the shore lines in rocky and vegetated areas. You should be well.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Dunkem said:


> I have been a trout fisher forever, I would like to try getting into some other species of fish.Recently retired and now have the time to do so.I think bass and muskys sound like a great place to start. No boat,but there are plenty of waters close to me, Any suggestions?I am familiar with all of Utah.


East canyon for smallmouths and Mantua for Largemouths. Those are 2 great options for bass and shore angling.

Pineview and Newton for Tiger Muskies for shore fishing. My twin and I have caught more of them from shore than a boat but you have to look for the right places. You can catch a few smallmouths from shore at Pineview but a watercraft sure helps out a lot.

PM me if you need specifics on lure, locations, etc.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

hattrick said:


> Last night I unwound from the day by sitting in my recliner reading my copy of Flyfisher's Guide to Utah by lamplight while my wife rocked our baby boy to sleep (a perfect ending to a day). .......................quote]
> 
> Good reading. I helped Mr DeMoux with the High Uintas part of the book. True story.


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

More lakes in the Uintas in search of large Brookies, I plan to start at the end of june while attending a family reunion. We will be in the yellowstone river drainage and I am going to take the family on a hike to water lily lake and i hope to explore some more while there.


----------



## jwalker (Jan 3, 2012)

I would like to hit Pelican Lake some time this Summer. Never been to a place like that before.


----------

